# Now or never!



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Zdaj ali nikoli!

Croatian:  Sada ili nikada!

German:   Jetzt oder nie!


Hope, that won't be delete because right now this song came into my head.


----------



## kittykate

*Italian*:

_Ora o mai più!_

caterina


----------



## Trisia

Hi. 

*Romanian*: Acum sau niciodată!
(or "acum *ori* niciodată!")


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

_Agora ou nunca!_


----------



## Ayazid

*Czech*: Teď nebo nikdy!

*Slovak*: Teraz alebo nikdy!


----------



## tie-break

Français : 

C'est maintenant ou jamais !


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish: *Nyt tai ei koskaan!*
Swedish: *Nu eller aldrig!*


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Spanish: ¡Ahora o nunca!


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:  _nun aŭ neniam_


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *nu of nooit*


----------



## spakh

Turkish, 

Şimdi ya da asla.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Russian:* сейчас или никогда


----------



## BholoTz

*Indonesian,

*Sekarang atau tidak selamanya!!


----------



## cfu507

Hebrew: עכשיו או לעולם לא


----------



## Abbassupreme

I'm not sure if this saying is prevalent in Iran, so much, but I think you could say the following without much issue:
Yâ aknun yâ hargez/hicvaqt.

That was Persian, by the way.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Catalan
"Ara o mai"


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian       *Most vagy soha.


----------



## M07yth

Jamaican Creole: Rait ya nou, ar no bada.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Ή τώρα ή ποτέ (i t*o*ra i pot*e*), lit. "either now, or never"


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian:
сега или никога (sega ili nikoga)


----------



## Encolpius

Polish: Teraz albo nigdy.


----------



## bibax

Latin: Aut nunc aut numquam.


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting, only English and French can use the idiom with the verb: *It's* now or never. I wonder if French can also say only: Maintenant ou jamais as well.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Ngayon o Huwag na!


----------



## ahmedcowon

Arabic: الآن أو أبداً _(Al'aan aww abadan)_

Egyptian Arabic: دلوقتي أو مفيش _(Delwa'ty aww mafeesh)_


----------

